# Bee Bee trees



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

Awesome!! I have some seeds but I have been waiting for the best time to plant them. I understand they germinate well and are fairly hardy but the next 10 days here have temps down to freezing 3 days here and there. Don't think the ground is warm enough yet to chance planting them.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

How do you know if you have a male or female tree, and which is "better"?


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

rwurster said:


> How do you know if you have a male or female tree, and which is "better"?


uh oh...? :scratch:

I won't be able to tell.

I assume one would need both for them to be productive but I know nothing about them except they bloom and bees love them. Seems like they bloom during a typical dearth in my area so I would like to get them established in the forest edges. Maybe they will compete with the privet hedge that is going wild around here. :lookout:


----------



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mine were not marked as to sex. So I have no idea.


----------



## john01 (Mar 4, 2010)

Korean Evodia requires a pollinator. I have several big trees here in in Grimsley tn, which is an hour and a half nortth of Chattanooga. They are 5 yrs old this year. Bloomed huge last year. They did not bloom until four years. I noticed this year that had very few blooms though. Anyone else see this?
Thanks


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

westtnbeekeeper said:


> uh oh...? :scratch:
> 
> I won't be able to tell.
> 
> I assume one would need both for them to be productive but I know nothing about them except they bloom and bees love them. Seems like they bloom during a typical dearth in my area so I would like to get them established in the forest edges. Maybe they will compete with the privet hedge that is going wild around here. :lookout:

















I have 3 evodia trees (bee bee tree) that are currently blooming. Two of them have green buds that are getting to bloom. The other one had white buds that are mostly opened up. So, I suspect the male tree are the one with green buds, while the female is the one with the while buds. I think I read somewhere that the male blooms later than the female.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

They both bloom and bees visit both. 
The female sets seeds.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

I have 5 that are 6 or 7 years old and have been blooming for the past 3 years. The bees visit them all and they've all set seeds. That being said, only two of them have dozens of Evodia seedlings growing under them. I use these as starters but have grown 50 or 60 from seeds also. Also if anyone needs seeds, I have 2 5 gallon buckets filled with the seed clusters.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Eddie Honey said:


> I have 5 that are 6 or 7 yearothold and have been blooming for the past 3 years. The bees visit them all and they've all set seeds. That being said, only two of them have dozens of Evodia seedlings growing under them. I use these as starters but have grown 50 or 60 from seeds also. Also if anyone needs seeds, I have 2 5 gallon buckets filled with the seed clusters.


Okay, trying to understand this. Do you know if other neighbors have bee bee (evodia) trees as well? or did yours or one of them came grafted with a female and/or male branch? These are the only way all your bee bee trees can set fruit. This species comes as a male or as a female, unless grafted or planted together as one, just like hollies are planted.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

roberto487 said:


> View attachment 42887
> View attachment 42889
> 
> 
> I have 3 evodia trees (bee bee tree) that are currently blooming. Two of them have green buds that are getting to bloom. The other one had white buds that are mostly opened up. So, I suspect the male tree are the one with green buds, while the female is the one with the while buds. I think I read somewhere that the male blooms later than the female.


I need to correct this. The green buds trees are the females and the white flower is the male. The white flower tree is dropping the spent flowers and nothing has set. All that remains is the skeleton of the florets. On the other had, the green buds trees kept the buds and look like seed capsules. This the first time those female trees bloom.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

roberto487 said:


> Okay, trying to understand this. Do you know if other neighbors have bee bee (evodia) trees as well? or did yours or one of them came grafted with a female and/or male branch? These are the only way all your bee bee trees can set fruit. This species comes as a male or as a female, unless grafted or planted together as one, just like hollies are planted.


There is a GIANT evodia tree about 1/2 mile away. Maybe that is it.


----------

